# RV Campgrounds



## wildcatervin (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone noticed the price of campgrounds lately?Want to book some time in Williamsburg,Va and they want around 60.00 anight.Then you have tax and the fuel and food to go along with this.Just seams that the RV campgrounds are forcing us to hotels.Its not that I cannot afford this it just seams that for the average camper a night it is a little high.Iknow I like to sleep in my own bed and stuff like this but just seams high for what you are getting.Just want some opinions is all.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep, they have gone up...but so has the costs of everything.  The campground owners have mortgages, insurance, payroll, maintenance, taxes...Everything has gone up...


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have to agree with both of you guys. I just made reservation for May 2014 at Emerald Coast RV Park in Panama City Fl. This site is not the premium site, just a pull thru. It is 83.00 a night plus 2.50 for cable. So yes I feel your pain. I am getting more and more into state parks or CoE, heck a lot cheaper and they give you 1/2 price if you got a Golden Age senior pass card. happy camping.


----------



## LEN (Sep 4, 2013)

Its getting to the point for a week, 120 miles away, might as well rent a condo and let someone else do the laundry.

LEN


----------



## nineoaks2004 (Sep 4, 2013)

I usually stay at the State campgrounds, In Fl we stay for 1/2 price being of the older generation, We just stayed at the State RV resort in Top Sail near Sandestine, Fl.  it's a night, nice park, it cost us $47.04 for 2 nights, that is 1/2 off and had all hook ups including cable. So it would only cost 47.04 a night to stay there normally , they have a band on weekends, a trolley to take people from campground to the beach, a swim pool and two fresh water fishing lakes and is close to the restaurants etc..


----------



## akjimny (Sep 5, 2013)

Guess I won't gripe about paying $14.00 a night to stay in the Chugach National Forest campground up here, even tho it was a no hook-up parking lot type site.  There are still plenty of free places to camp in Alaska, if you don't mind boondocking.


----------



## vanole (Sep 5, 2013)

wildcatervin,

Williamsburg is always expensive.  Only decent place in Williamsburg proper is American Heritage.  With that said their are two more affordable places close by, Williamsburg Christian Center (no I'm not affliliated) which is one of the best kept secrets in and around Williamsburg.  The place has 15-20 sites with water and electric.  Dump station on premises.  Have full utilization of the facilites which includes pool, tennis meeting room etc.  The other is Newport News Park.  Its a City run park pretty darn nice in my opinion and its more centrally located to other stuff just not Williamsburg.


----------



## krsmitty (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep...State Parks for us.


----------



## wildcatervin (Sep 5, 2013)

Just to give you all a idea of the cost.Got a 38 ft ,Diesel, towing so if I get 7MPG I am happy.The price of diesel is around 3.80.If I go 117 mi X2 it equals to 234mi at fuel cost of around 127.00.Campsite for 5 days at 60.00 anight+300.00.None of the other expences are in this,so would it be better to drive a car and rent?I know people are thinking if you are not happy,sell your MH,this is not going to happen.Just a thought of the cost is my point.Never tried the parks,but most say the rig is to big.Ok ready for the comments.


----------



## LEN (Sep 5, 2013)

I do a most of MY MHing in the winter months in the desert SW and usually hunt the deals by the week or two. Then augment with the free in the desert spot for a week to 10 days so that cuts the time in by half. Also use some of the very low price camping around that may just have a dump station and water station, so with 5-7 days then dumping and taking on water with some gen time in there the cost is bearable. Don't need cable or much else with the sat tv. And we like to BBQ with paper plates so the clean up is minimal. Besides some of these small camp grounds can be a very good place to sit by a fire at night and chat with NEW friend. Also a lot hold very interesting sights to see.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 5, 2013)

well like I said it is a personal choice to RV and stay in expensive or in expensive RV parks. I will stay once in any place at there cost, But I may never go back. I also will ask if they give any discounts, then rattle off the names. I did ask ECRVP if they give veteran discounts and they knocked off 75.00 right off the top. So don't forget to ask for it. I also found out if you live in FL. you can camp 1/2 price in any state park. I have only boon dock camped 2 times and it was at Kens open house. So I guess I am spoiled when it come to camping, I love FHU.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 5, 2013)

Hollis you need to boondock.  It makes you appricate FHU more. LOL


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 30, 2013)

"ecrvp"?
"fhu"?

No matter what I did, the above would not post in caps.  ??


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cruzincat,, ECRVP=Emerald RV Park, it is located in Panama City Fl. and FUH = FULL HOOK UP. water power and sewage.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 30, 2013)

Guess Cruizincat would not use LOL either.  Dont understand your post Cruizincat?  Did we hurt your ears "YELLING"  JK uh oh did it again.


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 30, 2013)

Not yelling, The original was in all caps but for some reason when I tried to use all caps the forum software would only capitalize the first letter. When I used quotation marks - no caps at all. Probably an IE thing.

HMMM  IE worked.  Maybe going out and coming back in fixed it?


----------



## Cruzincat (Sep 30, 2013)

H2H1;84612 said:
			
		

> Cruzincat,, ECRVP=Emerald RV Park, it is located in Panama City Fl. and FUH = FULL HOOK UP. water power and sewage.



Where did the C come from?


----------



## Clay L (Sep 30, 2013)

In my experience state parks are usually higher than monthly rates at private RV parks.
 We stay at least a month except when we are in transit. Then we try to stay in Passport America parks. Our nightly average for the past eleven years has has remained at less than $10 per night and that includes the extra cost for electricity most parks charge if you are staying a month.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cruzincat;84616 said:
			
		

> Where did the C come from?



my speed typing, WHICH by the way is speed pecking,,,, I forgot to say, Emerald Coast RV Park I will be there at the end of MAY, 2014


----------



## TJFogelberg (Oct 5, 2013)

We aren't trading our RV in anytime soon for a frequent stay card at Red Roof Inn or anywhere else. But we do agree that one needs to get creative in order to keep the camping fees under control. We use Walmart inbetween campgrounds for a free night. We are also comfortable "dry camping" for 2 nights at a park with no hookups and lower fees. We're also looking at Thousand Trails (Zone camping). We've visited Moody Beach in Ogunquit Maine and Sea Pines in Avalon NJ. Thousand Trails might be a route to lower average costs if you like their parks and locations. We don't need cable or fancy amenities or activities, hookups and good locations are our 2 primary criteria.


----------



## vanole (Oct 5, 2013)

Myself I'm a huge fan of Municipal/County run parks.  I have found them to be clean, well kept, convient to most attractions and cheaper.


----------

